# What's up!



## Jdg76 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey guys, new to the forum. My actual first post was on an AMA thread, but now that I am on my laptop I figured I would introduce myself.
Been BB'ing seriously for 6 years. Stats are 38 yrs young, 5'8" 194lbs around 13-15% BF. Married with 3 kids. I am in between school and work. After working in a steel mill for 16 years, I decided to quit and go to college. Graduated but did not pass my boards so I took some time off. Starting back up studying for boards in Oct, working part time, and taking care of the kids while the wife works so I have a full plate. Never miss my gym time, although I always put my fam first 

Anyway, glad to be on here. Only a few cycles under my belt, so ready to learn more!


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 29, 2014)

Welcome bro!


----------



## psychowhite (Jun 29, 2014)

Welcome buddy. Glad you found your way here

www.levram.us


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 29, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Jdg76 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome guys!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Newexpopharm (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome on Board!


----------



## Mansir39 (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome aboard bro


----------



## Guillotine (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome!  Back to school with 3 kids is impressive, man!


----------



## Jdg76 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks guys!

Ya Guillotine it was tough, but somehow I made it through with a 3.4 GPA. Not bad for an old man LOL


----------



## StanG (Jul 1, 2014)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------

